# Windows 10 seems to maliciously destroy my Eudora user file



## SimonGuy (Jan 19, 2016)

Windows ten seem to be designed to destroy eudora files during upgrades, this is at least the third time my personal files, inbox, outbox and personal setting like registration number have been destroyed during an upgrade on Win 10 and I am pissed off. The program files all stay, but I have basically a new installation of Eudora when this occurs, Strikes me as as bloody predatory of Microsoft, kill off old competition

Any Idea's how I can prevent this from happening in future? Anybody else with a similar story


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Which version of Eudora are you using? It could be that Eudora has been abandoned for a decade and is no longer compatible with modern operating systems. You'd be better off switching to Thunderbird.


----------



## SimonGuy (Jan 19, 2016)

No, sorry, I like Eudora, it works fine, I paid for it, what right does Windows Ten have to interfere blatantly to destroy my Eudora personal data during windows ten updates. They are interfering with my contract with Eudora.... I am Pissed... that seems criminal on the part of windows 10,
They are actively nearly destroying my ability to run a program that runs on their system, that is wrong, I will try to install my programs in directories that are separate from Windows and hope that works to prevent this. but I am pissed.....


----------



## SimonGuy (Jan 19, 2016)

SimonGuy said:


> No, sorry, I like Eudora, it works fine, I paid for it, what right does Windows Ten have to interfere blatantly to destroy my Eudora personal data during windows ten updates. They are interfering with my contract with Eudora.... I am Pissed... that seems f---ing criminal on the part of windows 10,
> They are actively nearly destroying my ability to run a program that runs on their system, that is wrong, I will try to install my programs in directories that are separate from Windows and hope that works to prevent this. but I am pissed.....


Oh, just to be clear, I upgraded from window xp to windows 10, 4 months age, That screwed my installation but I anticipated that and had a backup, so I could reestablish my Eurora with 8 years of email addresses and business communications, but now it is doing it on updates to windows ten, and windows ten self upgrades without giving me notice that I may loose data in my other programes.... If I was a lawyer I would be thinking class action lawsuit.....of wait but it was free, can't sue... or can you?
Eudora ran just fine under 10, it is destroyed during upgrades!!!!

Hell no, lets sue microsoft!!!!

Sorry, grim reality reinitialized..... Any other Ideas...


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

You made a clean install of Windows 10, from XP. I don't think there is an upgrade path? That would, naturally, have cleaned out your XP OS, but should have left the Win.old folder for you to attempt a reconstruction of Eudora.
There are several warnings, when moving to windows 10, which most of us fail to read. I doubt that lawyers would get far challenging these, but it could bring pressure for change.
I am also unhappy with the update system. Normal, and routine updates, have always been there, and should not be of concern. But, at least once, A windows 10 update has been an almost complete reinstall, which interfered with settings and drivers. This is certainly unacceptable, but I have hopes that Legal considerations may force a change with this.
From my own point of view, the Windows 10 installations I have completed, for family and colleagues, are running as close to 100% as I would wish. I have no need for further updates and would be bery happy to stop them entirely. This would include the constant barrage of security updates. I take care of my own security,
But, Eudora, I am not a user, but is there no way that you can save the entire working program, so that it can be re inserted immediately, in the event of it being corrupted. If this is possible, there is the option to "notify to schedule a restart". This would give you the opportunity, if you have neglected it, to make your Email backup.
I have always used Windows Live Mail. It is now becoming long in the tooth, but still outclasses many other third party programs with its options. Microsoft have not "supported" it for some years now. This does not mean, by any imagination, that it will suddenly stop working.I am able to save the whole folder. I often, for experimental purposes, reinstall or modify my OS, it is a very quick operation to bring my Live mail image back into operation again.


----------



## SimonGuy (Jan 19, 2016)

davehc said:


> You made a clean install of Windows 10, from XP. I don't think there is an upgrade path? That would, naturally, have cleaned out your XP OS, but should have left the Win.old folder for you to attempt a reconstruction of Eudora.
> There are several warnings, when moving to windows 10, which most of us fail to read. I doubt that lawyers would get far challenging these, but it could bring pressure for change.
> 
> This wasn't my first rodeo with Window I started on a unix z80 system and prefers dr dos to microsoft dos.... I hated 7 really hated 8, 8.1 and preferred xp, I knew that win 10would upgrade install and wipe out most of my stuff, remember I cut my teeth on 3,95,98 and ... vista
> ...


I am pissed about that I have too salvage my data, .... my data, not program files, the program is still there, all my data has been eradicated however, I have to re-register the program as my own, punch in my serial number and start fresh... that is messed up

Oh and PS if I wanted to use a suboptimal windows Email program, then I would use one!


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

No offence, but I guess you are referring to WLM as "suboptimal"?

It has all the options one could possibly need, for Email work. But, as said, I have never used Eudora, so any xtra features it might have probably escape me.


----------



## SimonGuy (Jan 19, 2016)

Yeah , I am afraid I am, I am, I worry about microsofts domination with substandard products, and I really have found nothing wonderful about microsofts email or particularly awesome, Eudora works for me has all the function and fine tuning I need, and I like it.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Contradiction of terms again. WLM was discontinued quite a while ago, so cannot really be put into the category of being substandard.
For the remainder of their built in programs. They are there I would suggest, as basic, and for the basic user , which is the majority around the globe.
I do see that you have quite a strong grudge, regarding MS and anything it produces. Referring back to your first posts, I have several, fairly old, programs on my computers. I am always well prepared to reinstall, should I decide to upgrade to a later OS, as has happened several times over the years. I consider it par for the course. 
The alternative would be to remain with a grossly outdated OS, such as XP, as you appear to have done - quite a leap into the unknown! I have an abandoned XP computer in the house. The computer could, in any case, never have the ability to run Windows 10. None of the software on it, is, any longer, compatible with 10. (or 8, for that)
But, to drag the discussion back, I really have to doubt that an installation of Windows 10, lost all your personal data,etc. Unless you chose a fresh format to begin the process.If it is a question of licence numbers, registration..etc, for your programs, surely that is a good feature of the upgrade, otherwise computers would be wide open for exploitation, by simply installing a new OS.


----------



## AlomWare-com (Jan 10, 2015)

SimonGuy said:


> If I was a lawyer I would be thinking class action lawsuit.....of wait but it was free, can't sue... or can you?


Of course you can sue over a free product. Being free doesn't exempt something from being liable for damage. Just make 100% sure you're right though, because losing a lawsuit can financially ruin your life.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

It would be an interesting case. What are you suing for? If it destroys anything on your computer, you would have to prove it was done with malicious intent - very difficult.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

This seems more of a rant than a request for technical support. If it continues that way I'll just go ahead and close it since this is a technical support forum and we are not here to listen to rants and how you want to sue someone. If you hate Microsoft why don't you switch to one of the thousands of Linux distros or switch to Apple?


----------



## SimonGuy (Jan 19, 2016)

Triple6 said:


> This seems more of a rant than a request for technical support. If it continues that way I'll just go ahead and close it since this is a technical support forum and we are not here to listen to rants and how you want to sue someone. If you hate Microsoft why don't you switch to one of the thousands of Linux distros or switch to Apple?


Your quite right, It is becoming a rant, I am sorry. All I am looking for is options to prevent this from happening on all my business machines, I am angry, It is real hassle rebuilding installations, but I am looking for an IT advice as to how to prevent this from occurring during updates not start a debate on windows and it's products, I will stop reacting to people suggesting change the email system.

I am wondering if just moving all eudora installations to directories on C: outside of windows will prevent the problem, or to a new partition, this is a new problem for me, and the boss wants it solved yesterday.

I keep backups, but the people I work with depend upon years of old emails and trying to rebuild and recover their installations

Ps Dave HC was right, the old xp machines were new installs, it was the 8.1 machines that were upgrade to ten


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The Eudora files should not be in the Windows folder, is that where yours are? If so that's your problem. Last I used Eudora it was always installed into it's own directory on the C:\ drive. 

If this is a business and your boss is getting upset that's unfortunate. Using obsolete and unsupported software is a bad business decision.


----------



## SimonGuy (Jan 19, 2016)

I think it installs into sub directory of program files directory in Eudora by default, I usually put it in a staff user directory, but I didn't set up all the machines. Thanks for potential confirmation, it could explain why some computers have the problem and others not all after the last update.

Using obsolete and unsupported software is a bad business decision.[/QUOTE]

Old obsolete employees get too cranky, Win 10 was enough for them for now. But thanks, why not close this thread and delete, sorry for my bad manners


----------



## AlomWare-com (Jan 10, 2015)

SimonGuy said:


> I am wondering if just moving all eudora installations to directories on C: outside of windows will prevent the problem


It definitely will if Eudora lets you manually specify a location for its data files. To avoid loss of data you should never really install anything your C: drive if it doesn't have to be.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

I understand that he can move the whole folder. That would be a definite answer. It could more easily be backed up at intervals.


----------

